# School boy joke (my brother sent it to me)



## Monica (Sep 14, 2011)

Please excuse the translation

New school year, new gorgeous young female teacher with a fantastic figure, every boy's dream.

Today, while she?s writing something on the blackboard (in today?s age it should really be whiteboard) with her right hand, little Johnny suddenly shouts:
?Miss is clean shaven under her right arm!!!?
?Johnny, that was very rude! Go home; I don?t want to see you again today!?
OK, Johnny goes home quite happily. He doesn?t mind having a day off.
The next day the teacher is drawing something on the blackboard with her left hand and little Johnny shouts:
?Miss is clean shaven under her left arm too!?
?Now that?s enough Johnny,? says the teacher ?go home and don?t come back this week at all! I will phone your parents later.?
Little Johnny has 3 great days off.
On Monday, he goes back to class. All?s well until the 4th lesson.
The teacher drops her piece of chalk, so she bends down, to pick it up again.






?That?s it then boys? shouts little Johnny and grabs his school bag ?I?ll see you next school year!!?


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 14, 2011)

Poor Johnny !


----------



## trophywench (Sep 15, 2011)

I was cringing in case your daughter brought it you!  ROFL, then read what you'd said properly!

In the same vein but teenage Grandaughter's joke

What begins with an F and ends uck?

My daughter, with glower and chin thrust forward, in challenging tone, WHAT?


























Fire truck


----------



## Monica (Sep 15, 2011)

trophywench said:


> I was cringing in case your daughter brought it you!  ROFL, then read what you'd said properly!
> 
> In the same vein but teenage Grandaughter's joke
> 
> ...



LOL, Carol would love that one. She doesn't swear in front of me, but I KNOW she's used the F word with her friends


----------

